# Jobs in Piraeus



## meowmaggie (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all,

I am a Singaporean and thinking of settling in Greece and get a shipping job in Piraeus where most shipping companies are.

I have tried surfing the internet but not much listings available.

Is there anybody that can recommend some job agencies which I can register myself with?

Also, I have went through the other threads in this forum and understand that the salary of average Greek is Euro 700 - 1000?

I am very new and some help will really be appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## thurgauer (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi, 

one thing to keep in mind is that unless you have a European passport getting the necessary papers to work can be almost impossible unless you can find an employer who will sponsor you. Although English will be an asset in a shipping company you will need at least some knowledge of the Greek language. 

Hope that helps

Marco


----------



## meowmaggie (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Marco,

Thanks for your advise.....I guess every country is different and Greece can be more difficult than other countries.

Nevertheless, I will keep trying.


Cheers,
Mag


----------



## thurgauer (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Mag, 

I would definitely go for it. BTW, you asked about salaries in Greece. The figures you quoted are pretty accurate. Salaries there are low but unfortunately the cost of living is higher than it used to be. I have heard people complain of earning third world wages and paying European prices. Then again it will depend on the job you do. Also you need to be aware that in Greece it is very much a case of who you know. Once you know people over there it will open up a lot of doors. 

As they say in Greece kali tixi - good luck. 

Marco


----------

